# Need repair parts for firefly v1(?)



## turbodog (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,

My firefly v1 (I think) just died. I took out the madmax sandwich. The emitter has come off, so I reattached it. No luck. Apparently running it with the emitter out of the circuit killed the sandwich.

In any case.... that sandwich looked so crappy I would not trust it back in the light, and new stuff is a lot brighter and less green.

So, the question is, where can I get a new sandwich for this light that will work with the optic that's in there now.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 22, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Hi,
> 
> My firefly v1 (I think) just died. I took out the madmax sandwich. The emitter has come off, so I reattached it. No luck. Apparently running it with the emitter out of the circuit killed the sandwich.
> 
> ...



If you don't want to rebuild yours you can buy a sandwich here for your Firefly. Then just swap the Lux II for a Seoul p4 u2. I swapped the Lux III in mine, it's not that hard at all.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't think I will go that route. The original sandwich was really held 
together by bubble gum. It is a wonder it lasted this long. There's precious little clearance between led contacts and copper body tube. Original sandwich had good bit of it sanded/ground off so it would not short out.


Anyone wanna make an offer on the light? It's got the 2 stage switch, black body tube with knurling, and a non-working sandwich.


----------

